# Escudo Question



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Now that it seems like people have been having decent success with the escudos I wanted to pose a question to people that have been breeding them. 

Are they breeding true Colors.

Fore example the Red/Blue are throwing Red/ blue offspring only. or are they throwing a mixture.

Same with the all red and all blue are they throwing a mix or breeding to their colors?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I think I saw some for sale in the classifieds that were offspring of "high blue" parents, that looked like the red/blues.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I've had froglets from three different pairs , an all Red pair where both male and female were almost identical looking their backs were all red with no blue , their froglets looked exactly like the parents . 

On the other two pairs the two females look identical mostly red with a little blue on the back . The males on these , the one male is almost all red , the other male has more blue on his back than the female . On both of these pairs the froglets take more after the males , either mostly red or more blue . 
But the froglets from these two pair ( I've had the most froglets from these two ) have looked almost all identical to each other . I have not seen any variation of color on the froglets from the same parents . Hopefully this isn't confusing . 
Pair 1 all the froglets looked the same as each other , Pair 2 all the froglets looked the same . So basicly what I'm trying to say is mine have bred pretty true so far . This info is from fifteen froglets so far .

My Blue ones haven't bred yet so I cannot comment on them , I don't think I even have a female .


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

Are all these frogs basically the same population, or do the color variations occur across their range?


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

pigface said:


> On both of these pairs the froglets take more after the males , either mostly red or more blue .


Ha - I was going to post my experience as being the opposite :lol: One of my two pairs has produced a couple of batches of froglets. The female is mostly red with a little blue, while the male is more evenly distributed red and blue. All 4 froglets so far have been very red - just like the female. But - time will tell how they change.

My other pair hasn't morphed froglets yet.

I believe I remember that Robb M. also posted that offspring of some of his frogs more closely resembled the female's coloration.

This is exactly why you need a large sample size to make such generalizations.

But back to crb's original post - I haven't heard much about the high blue frogs - but I have heard that the high red frogs throw a mix of red and blie.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Every one of my offspring have been the same as the parents (half blue and half red)


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

sbreland said:


> Every one of my offspring have been the same as the parents (half blue and half red)


^Ditto


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I`ve produced all blues from red or red/blues. Really there are no all reds they all have blue bellies to the best of my knowledge but vary the amt. of red and blue on the backs to all blue frogs. 
BTW genetics testing and comparison is done and a paper should be out soon on escudos relation to the rest of the egg feeders


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The frogs vary from the high red to the almost totally blue in the population, with the half blue/red being the most typical of the population if I understand. It seems like much like bastis, the resulting froglets are likely a grab bag... more likely to look like one of the parents but this is by no means garenteed with the half red/blue being the most common.


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Interesting thread... I really need to get a pair of these.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

I will add that the colors can change as they get older, at least in my experience. All of mine have started out looking more red/blue but by the time they reach adulthood they have lightened up significantly and have more blue than red, though this can be somewhat subjective. As stated the population in the wild is mixed but for the most part they seem to breed true. They certainly should not be considered different morphs but if you want to line breed for more blue I don't see a problem with that.

If I remeber correctly the ones sold as "red/blue" had red down to the legs and the "blue" had all blue legs.


----------

